# UK-M Speed Test - 1 Hour Only!



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I'd appreciate some feedback if a few people have a moment spare!

It's the first part of a speed test to try and determine whether UK-M runs faster on a different server.

This is the TEST version of UK-M:

http://2014.uk-muscle.co.uk/

Please have a click around, make some posts etc.

Is it quicker? Slower?

Please note, the above link is only to an old snapshot copy from early July. Do not post anything important - it will be deleted later this afternoon.

Please use this thread for feedback.

Thanks


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

testing now, in general con, clicking on a new thread, there is a delay for the thread to load (6-8 seconds)

When loading in general, there is a staggered effect with images etc, they will load in slowly from top to bottom, posting also takes a while when you click 'post'


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Look to be about the same to me. The one thing that slows me down when on my phones connection is the advert images loading before the rest of the page. If they could be delayed in loading till the rest of the page loads that would make it a lot quicker


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Had a look.

Log in was faster and loading of forums and subforums about the same.

Actually clicking on a particular thread and getting it to load was slower and there was significant delay in loading personal profile/settings etc.

Posting a reply was about the same as here.

Image loading slow.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback everyone


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

I used gtmetrix.com to analyse mine to see what I needed to do to speed it up and I made a huge difference.

Here's the report on your site: http://gtmetrix.com/reports/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/ED9BPblf


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Scotty6Pack said:


> I used gtmetrix.com to analyse mine to see what I needed to do to speed it up and I made a huge difference.
> 
> Here's the report on your site: http://gtmetrix.com/reports/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/ED9BPblf


Interesting link, thanks.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Server down on 404.

Can it be rehosted?

This site via Netfront, Opera, and other browsers is snail pace through mobile EE and o2.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

MiXiN said:


> Server down on 404.
> 
> Can it be rehosted?
> 
> This site via Netfront, Opera, and other browsers is snail pace through mobile EE and o2.


It's been just a little bit more than an hour since this thread was first posted mate...


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

MiXiN said:


> Can it be rehosted?


Yes, it's in progress.


----------

